# Java und Excel



## lcboy (19. November 2004)

Hallo !

Ich habe ein problem und hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen. Folgendes:

Ich möchte in Java eine Funktion schreiben, die zwei oder mehr Variablen entgegennimmt und dann ein Ergebnis ausgibt. Das ist ja noch ganz simpel, ich möchte aber, dass man diese Funktion dann aus Excel heraus verwenden kann (wie z.B. '=SUM(A1:A2)').

Hat jemand eine Idee ?

Vielen Dank schonmal,

L. Cebulla


----------



## schnuffie (22. November 2004)

1. Java hat mit Excel nichts zu tun.  

2. Es gibt ein Packages, das von Java aus mit Excel umgehen kann:
http://www.andykhan.com/jexcelapi/tutorial.html ;-) 

3. Du kannst eine VB-DLL mit native-Methoden in Java einbinden  

4. Wenn Du Dich ausschließlich in Excel bewegst, dann macht es mehr Sinn, den Formeleditor von Excel zu benutzen. ;-] 

CU schnuffie


----------



## hankenberge (22. November 2004)

schliesse mich schnuffie an.
kann da noch die poi von apache empfehlen. 
kannst mal im forum nach poi apache suchen, da gab es schon die ein oder ander frage....


----------

